
Man indicted for disabling red light cameras faces 7 years in prison - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/06/man-indicted-for-disabling-red-light-cameras-faces-7-years-in-prison/
======
tomohawk
jury nullification

